# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Reefforum - Html

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Precisavamos de ajuda em HTML.

Caso algum membro possa dar uma ajuda, agradeço que entre em contacto comigo.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Dá um toque ao membro Antonio Leote de Portimão, é pura e simplesmente um dos melhores programadores que anda por aí.  

Se for alguma coisa basica eu posso tentar ajudar...

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas Júlio,

Diz. O que precisas de HTML?
Se fôr mesmo só HTML isso não tem ciência nenhuma e faço-te isso num instante.

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Luis Rosa

Ja agora meto aqui uma dúvida.



Nesta zona a vermelho não é possível inserir uma imagem?!

Os coders que me esclareçam :P


Cumps

----------


## Filipe Simões

é possivel, nao precisa de ser coder para isso, basta ser designer... webdesigner

----------


## Julio Macieira

Já carregamos demasiadas coisas.

As páginas ficam pesadas, e nem todos têm ligações rápidas  :Admirado: 




> Nesta zona a vermelho não é possível inserir uma imagem?!
> 
> Os coders que me esclareçam :P


Sim, é possivel.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Ola Julio, 

Se eliminarem a serie de logos e coisas que se mete na assinatura, as paginas tornam-se mais rápidas, eliminando os avatars tb...

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Filipe  :Olá: 

É verdade  :SbOk2:  
mas...tem de haver um compromisso  e harmonia visual também.

----------


## Filipe Simões

e sempre precisas de alguma ajuda?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Estão a decorrer em simultâneo várias "propostas" 

Experimenta fazer uma página simples de apresentação de um aquário em HTML

Podes-me passar depois o ficheiro para experimentar-mos  :Pracima: 

Para editar HTML costumo utilizar (não sei se bem se mal) *este* programa, é fácil e gratuito. Alem de fazer FTP, conseguem-se fazer umas brincadeiras.

----------


## Filipe Simões

queres uma coisa tipo o melevs ?

uma pagina para apresentaçao do teu aquario?

precisas de um design para a página , é isso?

Se for para criar uma pagina com conteudos dinamicos podes usar o macromedia contribute, é uma ferramenta porreira, que funciona com templates que eu posso criar.

Se quiseres dá um toque para o meu tel 966163061, ou dá uma vista de olhos no meu site http://www.filipedesigner.com

Tenho todo o gosto em ajudar, mas gostava de entender melhor para poder ajudar.

----------


## Luis Rosa

Olá mais uma vez, 

Júlio, uma imagem no topo do portal do ReeFForum ficaria ao estilo do reef central... e pesaria uns 17Kb's a imagem seria bem levezinha!  :HaEbouriffe:  Se me derem as medidas do header em pixels, eu até posso desenrascar algo... só para não ficar aquele cinza  :SbRequin2: 

Cumps

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Olá mais uma vez, 
> 
> Júlio, uma imagem no topo do portal do ReeFForum ficaria ao estilo do reef central... e pesaria uns 17Kb's a imagem seria bem levezinha!  Se me derem as medidas do header em pixels, eu até posso desenrascar algo... só para não ficar aquele cinza 
> 
> Cumps


Olá Luis  :Olá:  

O Forum já teve uma imagem assim, mas este é o design actual!

Era este o logo do RF:

----------


## Luis Rosa

Sim mas eu falo mesmo de uma imagem que preencha toda a area  :Big Grin:

----------

